# I Know It's Not the Season but...............(C)



## zbigley (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello Fellow Crochet Lovers, I can remember years ago crocheting a really cute Easter Egg with a duckling hiding inside. I found the old pattern in a March, 1978 Woman's Day Magazine but only half the pattern was there  After searching online, I did finally locate it (love the internet). Here is the link, photo and another link of the same idea with a crocheted chocolate diorama egg. Can't wait to get started  Always, Zoe

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1G0z8TDQzvLKbkT0uJjAkMFbXIFOSUEIx-fXEQiufXsk/edit

http://www.gratefulprayerthankfulheart.com/2012/03/crochet-chocolate-diorama-easter-egg.html


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are so cute!


----------



## jenk (Jun 15, 2013)

so sweet!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightful.


----------



## zbigley (Mar 17, 2011)

This is the original Easter egg I made years ago. Always, Zoe


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Such tiny beautifully made stitches. May not be the season but beautiful!! :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love it thanks so much


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,you did a brilliant job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are adorable ~ shame they're crocheted :-D


----------



## Jack1086 (Apr 16, 2013)

Alan Dart also does a pattern for a chick inside an egg that is knitted (it was free when i downloaded it and may still be)made them this year for my niece and nephews who all loved them


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

When I read the title, and before I saw the photos, I was prepared for a Christmas theme, after all, it's only six months until Christmas Eve!


----------



## red lion (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you have the pattern for the divided egg with chick? So cute!


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Dear Zoe, you gave me such a big smile on my face this morning. I made all of those lovely patterns for my first two daughters when they where little and they enjoyed them very much. What a joy to make! Thanks for the link, would love to make the diorama egg. Easter time or not.....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

those are cute! thanks!


----------



## zbigley (Mar 17, 2011)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1G0z8TDQzvLKbkT0uJjAkMFbXIFOSUEIx-fXEQiufXsk/edit

 Zoe


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

How adorable! Thank you!


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting the eggs. It may not be the season, but I do not like seeing seasonal patterns the week before the event - not enough time to get everything finished in time. I can make these now and not be rushed when Easter approaches. I love both patterns!


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Jack1086 said:


> Alan Dart also does a pattern for a chick inside an egg that is knitted (it was free when i downloaded it and may still be)made them this year for my niece and nephews who all loved them


I wasn't familiar w/Alan Dart, but just looked for him--adorable designs, but don't see any free ones.


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Perfect timing--can start planning ahead this way. I wonder if I still have the old magazine. It's possible . . . .


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

So pretty and delicate!!! I can remember as a child getting a sugar easter egg in my basket with a scene inside. My sisters and I would fight over who had the best scene and prettiest egg!!!


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Betty I just typed in google, free patterns Alan Dart, and several came up. Did you give that a try? Hope you can find them....


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Rena 2 said:


> Betty I just typed in google, free patterns Alan Dart, and several came up. Did you give that a try? Hope you can find them....


I see, Rena 2; I had just taken a quick glance at his website, and had seen no "Free Patterns" listed, as is often done. There are definitely some cute ones available--thanks.


----------



## zbigley (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Betty 2012, There is a chick and egg for free (K) on Alan Dart's web page.

http://www.alandart.co.uk/product/all-patterns/chick-egg-free/

Good luck, Always, Zoe


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

You are very welcome Betty, glad that you found them


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

So cute, and if you're like me, now is not too soon!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I remember those eggs made of sugar with the pictures inside.
Thanks for the links.
Dick


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh what the heck, Christmas is on sale already at Hobby Lobby. Easter eggs won't be that much of a stretch. And they're cute looking.


----------



## red lion (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I'll have to make some of these cute eggs for Easter now!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I love the diorama egg. the sugar ones are great, but don't last forever. This can last forever. thank your for sharing.


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

I love these. I know my niece would be excited to have these.


----------



## CarolineF54 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

